# Giant 'Hole' in Sun Is 50 Earths Wide



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

One little ejection out of that baby toward earth, and....









Giant 'Hole' in Sun Is 50 Earths Wide


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> One little ejection out of that baby toward earth, and....


That's what she said...:joyous:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> That's what she said...:joyous:


Lol. Personal experience?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That may seems like a large amount, not done recent search on this, but our sun is past being huge. On par Earth is relatively small. my .o2. Not that it won't cause some friction down here.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> That may seems like a large amount, not done recent search on this, but our sun is past being huge. On par Earth is relatively small. my .o2. Not that it won't cause some friction down here.


Yeah, only about a million earths can fit in it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

this is a good read

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_storm_of_1859

a few tidbits

The flare was associated with a major coronal mass ejection (CME) that travelled directly toward Earth, taking 17.6 hours to make the 150 million kilometre (93 million mile) journey. It is believed that the relatively high speed of this CME (typical CMEs take several days to arrive at Earth) was made possible by a prior CME, perhaps the cause of the large aurora event on August 29, that "cleared the way" of ambient solar wind plasma for the Carrington event.[5]

Aurorae were seen around the world, those in the northern hemisphere as far south as the Caribbean; those over the Rocky Mountains in the US were so bright that their glow awoke gold miners, who began preparing breakfast because they thought it was morning.[5] People in the northeastern US could read a newspaper by the aurora's light.[7] The aurora was visible as far from the poles as Sub-Saharan Africa (Senegal, Mauritania, perhaps Monrovia, Liberia), Monterrey and Tampico in Mexico, Queensland, Cuba and Hawaii.[8]

Telegraph systems all over Europe and North America failed, in some cases giving telegraph operators electric shocks.[9] Telegraph pylons threw sparks.[10] Some telegraph operators could continue to send and receive messages despite having disconnected their power supplies.[11]


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This and the summer that never was (due to volcanic clouds) are the two natural events preppers need to be ready for - after all they both happened already.



Maine-Marine said:


> this is a good read
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_storm_of_1859
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Cool, this CME event is particularly interesting to me in light of the science fiction novel I'm writing, about two centuries in the future and the first ET contact. I'm going to research it further. Thanks!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not to discredit their views, but, wikipedia can edit the facts of what they post! How can this be considered scientific or credible? You might as well believe in snopes!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Ripon said:


> This and the summer that never was (due to volcanic clouds) are the two natural events preppers need to be ready for - after all they both happened already.


I try to make that point as often as possible...

it has happened before in the USA

EMP
Pandemic
economic collapse
civil war
etc..................


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Not to discredit their views, but, wikipedia can edit the facts of what they post! How can this be considered scientific or credible? You might as well believe in snopes!


the carington event (CME) is well recorded.....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Does not seem to be a big deal:

SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Not to discredit their views, but, wikipedia can edit the facts of what they post! How can this be considered scientific or credible? You might as well believe in snopes!


There is no doubt that the event occurred:

Description of a Singular Appearance seen in the Sun on September 1, 1859, Monthly Notices of the Royal Astronomical Society, Vol. 20, p.13-15 -- the original report by R.C. Carrington:
http://adsbit.harvard.edu/cgi-bin/nph-iarticle_query?bibcode=1859MNRAS..20...13C

Article by NASA Science:
A Super Solar Flare - NASA Science


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Yeah, only about a million earths can fit in it.


This interactive tool will let you compare the earth's size to the sun amongst many things from atoms to a galaxy

The Scale of the Universe 2


----------

